# Magic mouse ne marche pas



## glissando (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

je viens d'acheter une magic mouse pour mon imac 10.5.8, j'arrive à la connecter, je pointe, je clique, mais comme une souris normale. la surface tactile ne fonctionne pas, et dans préférences système j'ai le même écran qu'avec ma vieille souris...
j'imagine que ma c'est dû à mon incompétence totale en informatique, mais si quelqu'un peut m'aider, merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

Je suppose (à moins qu'un quelconque Flibustier vienne infirmer cette idée) que cette souris est livrée avec un CDRom permettant d'installer sur le Mac, le pilote qui va gérer les fonctions supplémentaires de cette souris.


----------



## Flibust007 (24 Décembre 2009)

Non, Remy, pas de CD rom.

Il faut que Glissando ( qui est en 10.5.8 ) passe par la mise à jour de logiciels.
==> Installation,
==> Redémarrage
et le pilote sera installé.

Et après, si (il) (elle) souhaite étendre les possibilités bien réduites de ce pilote ( et notamment la vitesse ), il faut suivre ce lien qui pointe vers un logiciel gratuit, drôlement bien agencé :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137810/prenez-le-controle-de-votre-magic-mouse-avec-magicprefs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2009)

Le pilote peut aussi être téléchargé ici.


----------



## glissando (24 Décembre 2009)

Merci à tous, ça marche très bien.


----------

